# 05-06 F250 -> Self install of plow?



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

I have an 05 F250 which I bought with the intent of puting a plow on it. However Im running into problems due to the new design of the 05/06 models. Has anyone done their own install on these years models? if so how did it go and how difficult was it?


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a 03 F150 I did not do the install mayself, But thay had to remove the splash gard, and the front tow hooks to mout my Snow-Way on it.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a 99 & 2004 f250 superduty and I did my own install on both of them. You have to remove the front bumper and then install the brakets on the frame and then reinstall the front bumper it was really easy to do. Both have Meyers plow set ups on them. f250man


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

dont forget to remove the blocker bar which is new for 05


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

I was told that yes, the bumber has to come off, some rod has to be removed then replaced. I was also told that the 04 meyers mounts WILL NOT fit the 05. And that I MUST use the newer style mounts. I was also told that even then you still have to drill several holes.

Can anyone confirm this? If possible , I would like to put a used western or meyers on vs. spending 4k+ for a new install.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Ford changed the frame on trucks in the middle of the 04 model year.
So If you have mounts from a superduty with a build date pre 12/2003 (I think that was the cutoff) then they will not fit on a late 04 or new 05-06 truck.

The install of mount itself was not that hard, If you have a little time and a big drill.

I had to drill 8 holes on my new / used 04, to mount my western ultramount.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

I know meyers has a new style frame for the new Fords, but these frames are NOT compatabily with older blade/setups, so basically you have to buy the entire setup NEW.

Is that the same case with western? Or will a new mount work with a pre-05 blade? Basicaly, will I be able to buy a used western and use it with a new mount? or will I have to buy all new western too?

How about the blizzards? same thing here too?


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

western makes an adapter to go from the ultra mount to the unimount so yes you can use a pre 05 plow.


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

Great! 

I think I'll go with the western then. I have a few other purchases to make so to keep the costs within budget Im considering a self install. Any special tools other than a heavy duty drill required?


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I actually just finished my Western install today on my '05 F250. Plan on a full day with doing the wiring and mount.

Learn from my lesson here...

GO TO HOME DOPOT AND GET A DEWALD PREMIUM DRILL BIT!

The first hole (there are 6 of them to drill) took my about 15 minutes!

After I got the new drill bit ($15.00 but so worth it) the remaining 5 holes took me less than 15 minutes taking my time.

Other than this, just take you time, follow the instructions step by step and you'll be all set. No special tools required either.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

PerfiCut L&L said:


> Is that the same case with western? Or will a new mount work with a pre-05 blade? Basicaly, will I be able to buy a used western and use it with a new mount? or will I have to buy all new western too?
> 
> How about the blizzards? same thing here too?


Ford changed the frame.
So all the plow manufacturer's had to change their truck side mount to fit the new frame.

If you have an old plow that you would like to install on a new truck, you should be able to as long as the plow manufacturer still makes mounts for your model year truck.

You will reuse the blade and the wiring from your old setup, but the truck side mount will not line up on the new frame, so in order to use your old setup you will have to get the new truck side mount.


----------



## sgthawkusmc (Dec 30, 2004)

I did my Fisher a few weeks ago. About $460 for the new mounts and $120 for the headlight harness. You only need to change the headlight harnesses, not the whole ISO module if you have an 04 or before style. They're a must have. The 04s are totally different. You remove the bumper and the blocker beam. The beam doesn't go back on. The push plates take the place of it. There are a few holes to drill and with a unibit, it's easy. Do it yourself if you're anygood with mechanics. The bumper is a total of six bolts. Any questions, give me a holler. Take a look at the Fisher site. They have quality detailed instructions there. The kit comes with all the bolts inluding ones with nice pieces of thin steel that allows you to slip them down inside the frame easily. No more coat hangers!!


----------



## PerfiCut L&L (Oct 18, 2005)

*sbrennan007* Which plow and mount style did you go with? Any other tips you can provide for this install are greatly appreciated... btw, Ill be heading out to Home depot this week on my way to the western distributor. Thanks.

Thanks for stopping in too, it good to hear from someone in the same boat.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

got to ask yourself how much your time is worth. If you are going to S&S, which is great, install is only 300 bucks. How long will it take you to install 3 hours? 10 hours? Just a thought.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I took me about a good 6 hours doing it by myself and taking my time and routing all the wiring just right and so that it looked neat and clean.

I installed the Western Ultra Mount with the Isolation module.


----------

